# dispuesta a jugártela



## dec-sev

Hola:
 Contexto: Un periodista hace investigaciones por encargo de Henrik, cabeza de una familia grande lo cual no les gusta a algunos miembros de la familia. Un día Mikael (el periodista) encuentra al porche de su casa a una gata matada y descuartizada lo que enterpreta como señal para que deje de investigar y el día siguente le tratan de  matar o asustar tirándole con la escopeta.
Más tarde Mikael y su colaboradora encuentran la gata muerta en la capilla funeraria de la familia. Mikael dice que la persona que lo hizo acutuaba la de manera compulsiva “Imagínate el riesgo que corrió. Es verano y la gente sale a pasear por la noche”
Y más tarde:
—No me imagino a Cecilia Vanger rondando a escondidas por ahí, en mitad de la noche, con un soplete.
Lisbeth se encogió de hombros.
—No me fío de ninguna de esta gente, incluyendo a Frode y a tu Henrik. Es una familia perfectamente dispuesta a jugártela si se presenta la oportunidad.
_(Los hombres que no amaban a las mujeres_ de Sieg Larsson)
 
En este sitio “jugársela a alguien” se interpreta como “jemandem einen Streich spielen” lo que significa “sich über jemanden lustig machen” lo que no me parece cuadrar con el contexto. Quiero decir que lo que le han hecho a Mikael apenas se puede llamar “broma”. 
En otro sitio encontré que “jugársela” puede significar “exponerse a riesgo. Este significado encaja con el contexto, pero entonces, ¿por qué “jugártela” y no “jugársela”? ¿Qué significa “jugártela” en este contexto?


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> Es una familia perfectamente dispuesta a jugártela si se presenta la oportunidad.


 
...dispuesta a jugártela (a tí) si se presenta...

Lisbeth se lo está diciendo a Mikael. 

¡Ánimo que ya te queda poco! 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

> Quiero decir que lo que le han hecho a Mikael apenas se puede llamar “broma”.


en efecto, ese es el sentido: ironía por fuerte contraste de los dos significados de _jugársela _y _jugártela _que das. Ambos correctos.



> Es una familia *perfectamente dispuesta* a jugártela si se presenta la oportunidad.


----------



## dec-sev

ErOtto said:


> Lisbeth se lo está diciendo a Mikael.


Sí, sí. Lo entendí. No estaba seguro de sí había entendido el sentido de la palabra misma. En otras palaras, si se trataba de la broma o si tenía "jugártela" en ese contexto otro significado que desconocía. 



ErOtto said:


> ¡Ánimo que ya te queda poco!


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> No estaba seguro de sí había entendido el sentido de la palabra misma...


 
En este:



> *jugársela, *o* jugárselas *a alguien.
> *1. *loc. verb. Comportarse con él mal o de modo desleal.


 

jugármela = alguien a mí
jugártela = alguien a tí
jugársela = alguien a él/ella/ellos/ellas ... o tú a alguien
jugárnosla = alguien a nosotros
jugárosla = alguien a vosotros.



Saludos
Er


----------



## dec-sev

Es cómo yo entiendo la palabra "desleal". 
El futbolista Andrei Arshavin juega mál pero su entrenador siguie creendo en él y siempre lo pone entre los titulares. Algún día el futbolista recibe una oferta lucrativa del Sevastopol Club de fútbol y abandona el Arsenal sin más. En este caso se puede decir que Arshavin fue desleal ante su equipo y su entrenador. 
Pero en nuestro contexto lo que hacen los miembros de la familia - no me revela quién  - es tratar de matar a Mikael o, por lo menos, asustarlo para que abandone la investigación. ¿O malentiendo la palabra "desleal"?


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> ¿O malentiendo la palabra "desleal"?


 
No, la entiendes bien.

Jugársela a alguien también puede significar engañar, "hacerle una putada", joder, etc. a alguien. Todas ellas, acepciones que no salen en los diccionarios.


----------



## dec-sev

ErOtto said:


> No, la entiendes bien.
> 
> Jugársela a alguien también puede significar engañar, "hacerle una putada", joder, etc. a alguien. Todas ellas, acepciones que no salen en los diccionarios.


Para eso tenemos el foro  ¿Y cómo dirías "hacerle una putada" en alemán?


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> Para eso tenemos el foro  ¿Y cómo dirías "hacerle una putada" en alemán?


 
Buena pregunta... dame un rato que lo piense. ¡No te vayas, ahora vuelvo!


----------



## Liana

Hacerle una putada > jemanden übel mitspielen; jemandem Schaden zufügen; jemanden schlecht behandeln


----------



## ErOtto

Liana said:


> Hacerle una putada > jemanden übel mitspielen
> jemandem Schaden zufügen
> jemanden schlecht behandeln *Naja*


 


Die beiden ersten Definitionen gelten ebenfall perfekt für _*jugársela a alguien*_.


----------



## dec-sev

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sowka

Guten ... Morgen 

Lianas Vorschläge sind gut; da ist nur ein kleiner Schreibfehler. Es muss heißen: _Jemande*m* übel mitspielen_ (Dativ).


----------



## Liana

> Jemandem übel mitspielen (Dativ).


Stimmt! Danke für den Hinweis.
__________________


----------

